# Pets at Wyndham



## therese (Dec 4, 2015)

I am helping a friend (who bought full price at Wyndham despite my pleading with them), who is hearing impaired.  Once again, she was suckered into not only buying but now adding to their ownership, well that's beside the point.  She said they told her that her pets are welcome at their resorts.  I want to make sure this is a true statement for her.  Anyone know for sure?  Thanks in advance


----------



## Ty1on (Dec 4, 2015)

therese said:


> I am helping a friend (who bought full price at Wyndham despite my pleading with them), who is hearing impaired.  Once again, she was suckered into not only buying but now adding to their ownership, well that's beside the point.  She said they told her that her pets are welcome at their resorts.  I want to make sure this is a true statement for her.  Anyone know for sure?  Thanks in advance



As a rule, no.  If she is hearing impaired, can she get her dog trained as a service dog? 

I was corrected a few months ago about service dogs......you don't need to provide a certificate, and the dog doesn't have to wear a service jacket, and you don't have to demonstrate the dog performing service dog duties.  double


----------



## ronparise (Dec 4, 2015)

Ty1on said:


> As a rule, no.  If she is hearing impaired, can she get her dog trained as a service dog?
> 
> I was corrected a few months ago about service dogs......you don't need to provide a certificate, and the dog doesn't have to wear a service jacket, and you don't have to demonstrate the dog performing service dog duties.  double



No pets, but service dogs are ok  They can ask two questions, 

this is from the U.S. Department of Justice
Civil Rights Division
Disability Rights Section, website 

http://www.ada.gov/service_animals_2010.htm


"When it is not obvious what service an animal provides, only limited inquiries are allowed. Staff may ask two questions: (1) is the dog a service animal required because of a disability, and (2) what work or task has the dog been trained to perform. Staff cannot ask about the person’s disability, require medical documentation, require a special identification card or training documentation for the dog, or ask that the dog demonstrate its ability to perform the work or task"


----------



## am1 (Dec 4, 2015)

Please remember that the people working at the resorts may not be trained or know what the rules are.  No excuse but it is quite common.


----------



## taterhed (Dec 4, 2015)

I don't want to rant... and I don't want to preach.  So.

'Pretending' your faithful companion is a service dog (a real service dog vs a service to you) is not only 'against the rules' but quite dishonest as well.  I love my dogs and would love to take them with me.  You would NOT love my dogs and don't want their dander hair, noise and poop all over your nice timeshare.  THere are certainly pet-friendly timeshares.... but Wyndham (on average) is not one of them.  

Please advise your friend; rescind if possible...

Rob from W10


----------



## Ozlander (Dec 5, 2015)

Yeah, as soon as you let one dog in, every Grand Dame, in their own mind, will want to have their yippy little mutt also.
Who wants a bunch of yippy dogs around, at the pool, at activities?


----------



## JimMIA (Dec 5, 2015)

ronparise said:


> Staff cannot ...require a special identification card or training documentation for the dog


Because those credentials can be purchased online for +/- $100 without even owning a dog!



> "When it is not obvious what service an animal provides, only limited inquiries are allowed. Staff may ask two questions:
> 
> (1) is the dog a service animal required because of a disability


 Answer, 100% of the time: "YES!"





> and (2) what work or task has the dog been trained to perform.


Answer 80% of the time: "Uh...ummm...OH NEVER MIND!" (like you did something wrong :rofl

Service dog scams are rampant, and are a classic example of our self-absorbed culture.  

Never mind that many people really do NEED service dogs, and that REAL service dogs provide priceless (often life-saving) assistance to their owners.  That's not important.


What IS important is this: 

"*I* WANT WHAT *I* WANT, AND* I *WILL PITCH A HISSY-FIT IF YOU DON'T LET ME HAVE WHAT* I WANT!*"


----------



## mbassom (Dec 6, 2015)

am1 said:


> Please remember that the people working at the resorts may not be trained or know what the rules are.  No excuse but it is quite common.



I travel with a service dog. He and I went through extensive training and I do require him 100% of the time. 

That being said because of many staff NOT knowing the laws/being trained I always contact them ahead of time and let them know I will be bringing a service dog and ask if they have any questions about it. That way they can prepare the staff ahead of time.


----------



## taterhed (Dec 6, 2015)

mbassom said:


> I travel with a service dog. He and I went through extensive training and I do require him 100% of the time.
> 
> That being said because of many staff NOT knowing the laws/being trained I always contact them ahead of time and let them know I will be bringing a service dog and ask if they have any questions about it. That way they can prepare the staff ahead of time.



And I support service dogs 100% of the time. 
 Good for you.   It's always nice to educate people on the need, benefits and treatment of REAL service animals--which are invaluable to their owners.  I sincerely hope that the current wave of 'therapy-comfort-emotional support-etc....' frauds doesn't diminish or tarnish the value and reputation of the service animal programs.


----------



## JimMIA (Dec 6, 2015)

taterhed said:


> I sincerely hope that the current wave of 'therapy-comfort-emotional support-etc....' frauds doesn't diminish or tarnish the value and reputation of the service animal programs.


I don't think they'll tarnish the legitimate service dog programs, but they do turn many situations which should be no-brainers into detailed discussions of specifically what services the dog provides, etc.  Fortunately, the vast majority of legitimate service dog owners understand and are very cooperative.

We recently had a visitor with a "comfort pig."  This is in a park area where pets are permitted on a leash only in the parking lot because there are a lot of alligators around, but the lady insisted the pig was a service animal and demanded to walk it within a few feet of adult alligators in the wild.  It finally took a law enforcement promise of "If you do, I will put you in jail" for the lady to back down.

Oh well, at least the pig was cute.


----------



## presley (Dec 6, 2015)

therese said:


> I am helping a friend (who bought full price at Wyndham despite my pleading with them), who is hearing impaired.  Once again, she was suckered into not only buying but now adding to their ownership, well that's beside the point.  She said they told her that her pets are welcome at their resorts.  I want to make sure this is a true statement for her.  Anyone know for sure?  Thanks in advance


Back to your question....
They do not allow pets. There is one that I know of in Palm Springs that is pet friendly, but I don't know if you can bring a pet when staying on points.

There were salespeople in the past who used to tell people to get a bogus service dog vest to bring their dog to the resorts. 

If she can get a service dog for hearing loss, then a service dog can go anywhere. That's a federal law and has nothing to do with Wyndham does.


----------



## 55plus (Dec 6, 2015)

I train service dogs as a VA contractor. On my website you can download the Dept of Justice ADA requirements: www.ServiceDogs4ptsd.com. These requirements apply to all service dogs. 

NOTE: Therapy dogs are not considered service dogs therefor are not protected under ADA.


----------

